# East kentucky bull elk tag



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
I am proud to announce that the Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife Resources Commission has awarded its second Bull Elk Tag to our N. KY. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited. This tag is for the 2012 Fall Season and again is good in any zone for any legal weapon.
Our QU Chapter is going to raffle this tag as we did with the first one earlier this year. The only thing required is a resident or non-resident hunting license if you should win. All elk permit fees, ($30.00 resident) and ($365.00 non-resident) have been waived. 
Tickets are being sold now and all proceeds will be used to further our conservation projects. There will be only 200 tickets sold and they are $100.00 per ticket. You can email or PM me if interested. Also, go to QU's website (www.qu.org) for verification if you would like. We did that so people would know that this is a legitimate project. More information is there and it is currently the 3RD item down on QU's home page. Drawing will be held at Elk Creek Sporting Clays in Owenton, KY. April 28, 2012 at 5:00pm. Each entrant will be notified of the name, city and state of the winner. The winner will be notified by registered mail. 
If you participate in our 2012 fundraiser prior to December 31, 2011, that donation may be deducted on your 2011 tax filing. QU is a 501-C-3 non-profit organization.
Good hunting to all, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 QU aka Oletrapper


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

1 email this morning from MI requesting entry information. Thank you Michigan Sportsman.com


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

One entry received in yesterdays mail. Thank you John, your information is on its way back to you. Good luck in the draw.

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

One entry from Michigan today. 6 emails requesting information. Thank you Michigan-Sportsman.com. We could not do this without your help.

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited
[email protected]


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

This is a great video about Kentucky's Elk Restoration. 
http://elkmtngear.com/blog/kentucky-elk-a-success-story.html

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited, aka Oletrapper
[email protected]


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

1 entry yesterday as a result of our post here. You guys are awesome.

Thank you.

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited
[email protected]


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

I am getting lots of questions about our Bull Elk Tag. (1) If I was drawn in the 2011 Ky Elk Lottery for a bull and tag out, can I hunt with your tag in 2012. The answer is yes. Your only precluded from entering the Ky Elk Lottery for 3 years. (KDFWR rule). That does not apply to our Commission Tag. 
(2,3,4) How much public land is available to hunt, where can I use your tag, etc. 

Our tag is good in any zone, which means, "In Zone or "Out of Zone". It is good in any EHU. It is good for any legal weapon during that weapons portion of the season. The 16-county elk restoration zone is 4.1 million acres, and is divided into 10 Elk Hunting Units, including sub-units, with a total of 576,994 acres open to public hunting. The EHUs have been established to manage the elk herd, spread out hunting pressure, and provide hunters with a high chance of success. There were 800 tags issued in the 2010 season and there was an 80% success rate. The current season continues and success rates have yet to be posted. There 800 tags issued for the 2011 season. There has been talk about raising the number of available tags for the 2012 season. Nothing in concrete yet. Thanks to all who have supported our conservation fundraiser to date.

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited
[email protected]


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

I would like to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving. We here in Kentucky have lots to be thankful for. Many thanks to those who have helped our QU Chapter make our Bull Elk Tag raffle a great success. To all the states for the elk they provided which helped make our herd what it is today. Over 12,000 and growing. We have come a long way since 1997. Many thanks to all.

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

What a great idea for a stocking stuffer. We still have some tickets available for our Commission Bull Elk Tag raffle. All proceeds from this conservation fundraiser go right back into our conservation efforts and your entry is tax deductible. QU is a IRS 501-C-3 organization. Many thanks to Michigan-Sportsman.com and all those who have supported our efforts to date.
Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited
[email protected]
Life Member,NRA,UTK,FTA,LKS,NWF
Annual Sponsor,QU,DU,NWTF


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

We would like to take this opportunity to thank all that have helped us make our fundraiser a great success. Especially Michigan-Sportsman.com! To date there have been 3 entries and 1 pending from the Great State of Michigan as a result of our post on this site. If not for the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation and others too numerous to post here, we would not have the herd we enjoy today. 

We still have a few tickets available if anyone is interested. 

We want to wish everyone a Very Merry Christmas and a Great New Year.

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited
[email protected]


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

I sent you a pm Robert. Waiting to hear back. Thanks.


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

1 no longer pending. Thank you mathewshooter. Your information is on its way. Merry Christmas to all from N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited


mathewshooter said:


> I sent you a pm Robert. Waiting to hear back. Thanks.


http://gpsinformation.info/main/merryxmas.swf Turn up the sound.


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

Well Christmas and New Years has come and gone. We enjoyed the holidays with family and friends. Back to work. We still have some tickets available for a hunt of a lifetime should you be the lucky winner. We received 1 entry today from Michigan. Thank you LJ, your information will be on its way to you in the morning mail. Best of luck in the drawing.

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

The information you requested went out in this mornings mail. Hope to hear back from you guys. We still have tickets available.

Yours in conservation, Robert


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

Many many thanks to all those here who have helped make our fundraiser a great success. All 200 tickets have been sold. My next post here will be the name, city and state of the winner. The best of luck in the draw to all that participated in our fundraiser. 

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello everyone,

The N. Ky. Chapter #481 held the drawing for the Commission Bull Elk Tag on April 28th at 5:00pm. The drawing was held at the Elk Creek Hunt Club and Sporting Clays in Owenton, KY. One of the elk clubs employees reached into the box and pulled out 1 of the 200 plastic eggs. The egg contained ticket stub #028, which belonged to Leo Essex of Loretto, KY. Congratulations Leo! We hope you score a record bull elk this fall.

We would like to thank all who participated in our fundraiser. A special thank you to those who operate this forum and who allowed our post. We could not have done it without your help and permission. All 200 tickets were sold and over $18,500.00 will be used for our conservation projects. A detailed financial report should be available by the end of this month. If you should have any questions, please dont hesitate to contact us.

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481, Quail Unlimited 
[email protected]


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Oletrapper said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> The N. Ky. Chapter #481 held the drawing for the Commission Bull Elk Tag on April 28th at 5:00pm. The drawing was held at the Elk Creek Hunt Club and Sporting Clays in Owenton, KY. One of the elk clubs employees reached into the box and pulled out 1 of the 200 plastic eggs. The egg contained ticket stub #028, which belonged to Leo Essex of Loretto, KY. Congratulations Leo! We hope you score a record bull elk this fall.
> 
> ...


 I know Leo and wish him the best on his hunt,congrates again Leo.


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 23, 2011)

​​​The N. Ky. Chapter #481 would like to thank all that participated in our fundraiser. We could not do what we do without your support.
​​N.KY QUAIL UNLIMITED CHAPTER #481​2012 Bull Elk Special Commission Permit Fundraiser​FINANCIAL REPORT​​Gross Revenue $20,000.00

Expenses
 Advertisement $532.00
 Postage, Printing, Supplies $884.09 

Net Income $18,583.91

Projects Funded:

 1. Purchase of one tow behind wick applicator for weed control and trailer. To be stored at Lloyd WMA and administered by Clay Smitson (KDFWR Biologist) for use in wildlife habitat projects. - $4,495.00

 2. Sending youths to Camp Webb - $1,800.00

 3. Seed distribution - $9,488.91


 4. Jakes/Covey Day Event $2,800.00


  Total Project costs - $18,583.91


----------

